# div3r5ity's B13



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

oki the pics of the car when it was bluish/purplish was a year ago
and the primered version was 2 months ago and i havent seen it since
supposedly they finishing it up and workin on suicide door and side
skirts.it should be done by july 28th


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*shakes head* Too Much for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Yep, that definately blows ME out of the water. Heres your cookie.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hook me up with one of those Muffler  i always wanted one seeing yoou have 2 im sure you can spear one


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*mufflers*

that picture was a year ago i sold dem and i got two rytek exhausts now sorry bro but they r jus regular arospeed dtm mufflers its like a 150 each......


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well FINALLY the PICS have arrived!!!!............lol

AIGHT Diverse the ride did look ill.....props- In fact I dont know Y u would even change it up so much---BUT from the primered pics the widebody and new front is gonna look prettty serious

It looks like the car is parked at a house--dont tell me all the work is being done there?????

OH BTW wuts with the yellow/black interior--looks good but doesnt really go with the exterior--U planning on changing the ext. color ???


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*features*

oki here it goes....
when the car is finished dis is what it will have and i promise ill put up a pic.....

exterior color: integra type r yellow
interior: same as b4(yellow)
interior light : all indiglo(everything)
rims : adr 17' bronze
features: subaru hood , r33 skyline taillights , bmw z3 headlights , 2000 cobra r svt mustang wing(cervinis.com) , evo front end w/ foggies , custom widebody wid nsx side scoops , roof scoop, acc carpet(yellow) , neon kit(yellow) , carbon fiber diffuser(rear) , rytek dual exhausts , suicide doors , and a customized bomex side skirt


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*mp*

yeah its parked at a house we doing it all there been ther for 4 months now ......i had it colored like dat so it would stand out but im changin the color , im changin it all cuz i want it to be "diverse" nah mean...i was gonna put the subaru hood on b4 i took the pics but got lazy but it does look diesel wid the hood


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: features*



div3r5ity said:


> *oki here it goes....
> when the car is finished dis is what it will have and i promise ill put up a pic.....
> 
> exterior color: integra type r yellow
> ...


damn your going to have a freaky ass car  better watch it might take over your soul


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: features*



NiN_00 said:


> *
> 
> damn your going to have a freaky ass car  better watch it might take over your soul  *


By the time you get THIS far on a car, It already HAS.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh....Looked better with the clean body mods and nice blue paint job.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

NISMOrob said:


> *Uh....Looked better with the clean body mods and nice blue paint job. *


Ditto.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ehh... definately not my style. Nonetheless, gotta give him credit for all the time, money, and hard work. It's definately going to be unique.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*then and now*

i loved the car back then too but i have high hopes that it will look better when its done(crossing fingers)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH it looked nice and clean in Blue--but I wouldnt say the new mods are a bad idea---I cant wait to c how it all comes out--ITS going to b a 1 of a kind-ORIGINAL


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YEAH it looked nice and clean in Blue--but I wouldnt say the new mods are a bad idea---I cant wait to c how it all comes out--ITS going to b a 1 of a kind-ORIGINAL *



hence the word "diverse" hehehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*WOW*

the best b13 i've ever seen. it's so damn nice it should be in car shows, even though i don't like the interior. i can't wait to see the project when it gets out the shop so post the pics. 

what are you going to do with the old kit, i would like to buy it. I live in seattle what do you think?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*kit*

sorry dude but i gave the old kit back to my sponsors and they got me the new kit , u can buy it , its like 800 shipped for all 4 pieces


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

is your exhaust fully functional or just fo sho


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*exhaust*

fully functional of course


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: exhaust*



div3r5ity said:


> *fully functional of course *


^^^I would give u two thumbs up if I knew how.....lol


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*exhaust*

there is a splitter near the rear sorta like a y stem den the piping comes in front of spare tire indention,custom made its not hard , any muffler shop could do it . i wouldnt recommend it unless pushin turbo..gimme those thumbs lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*sponsors*

how do i get that? i would really like to learn and i think everyone else could use the info. anyways what kind of kit am i looking at?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*kit*

its a kaminari wide mouth for an intercooler but the best part is the side skirts its on the web site kaminari.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*hidin the engine bay.....*

y u show no pics of the det? tryin to keep that on the low huh? well sawrry i jus blew ur spot cuzzo


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

he got the idea from this b13 look at it is fuckin badass: http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

zeroviper said:


> *he got the idea from this b13 look at it is fuckin badass: http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra *


i know him, and i know he didnt get any ideas from anyone else...all original dawg, sawrry


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*ugly azz taillights*

on the sounddomain car!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*biting*

r u serious?and what makes u think i got the idea from that car???i neva even seen that car till now its ok but the tail lights look huge on that thing, sorry guy but this is my creation ..........plus all he got is a kit,fender flares and head and tail conversions....ish nice and clean tho


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah div3r5ity 

at first b4 u had pics I thought u were this guy --I just saw this car at a Blitz car show-- its still under construction

I like the S2000 tails and blue color he went with--He probably took best Nissan (no competition)--I didnt stick around to c..


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*?????*

its still under construction?what else is he doin or plannin on doing? uh oh i might have some competition..hehehe i wish i had his headlights tho


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

welll for about 1500 bucks you can have your self a set up those the headlamps


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok i lied try about 3k for some Headlamps 











http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...variation=&aitem=10&mitem=18&back=yes&dept=51


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*head lights*

well u can forget that ill stick wid my z3 headlights hehehe , i dont think its dat much ova here plus i like the r33 better


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ?????*



div3r5ity said:


> *its still under construction?what else is he doin or plannin on doing? uh oh i might have some competition..hehehe i wish i had his headlights tho *


I didnt talk to him but I assume its under construction bcuz of his interior ---He still had the stock radio deck-shift knob-and steeering wheel..

Its a little comp. but U got him once your done---- 4sure


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*ohhhhhhh*

nah i thought he doin more to body but his interior already looks straight, hmmm woner what he gonna do


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey if you want R33 i can get them brand new and non-used. the price i dont know yet cuz i dont wanna price check unless there are people that seriously want them. and i believe the R33 are better lookin on the sentra than the R34 ( jes my .02 cents )


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*head lights*

nah ish coo imma stick wid my z3's but good lookin out tho plus we already fitted the head lights into the car so it would be too much work to get it out


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

A guy I just met thats getting down with my crew had a set of Silvia headlights--but their projectors( are these wut u guyz talking about) wit a black housing--hes not using them_ He wants me to put them on but its gonna take sum serious work....


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*head lights*

nah we talkin bout skyline headlights dawg but yeah those headlights would need some work cuz they thin and angled , u might have to cut ur hood i think


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I know--- we already set out wut we would have to do---but it doesnt seem worth it.

I mean its custom and diverse (hint-hint) but I dont think Im ready for it right now


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: biting*



div3r5ity said:


> *r u serious?and what makes u think i got the idea from that car???i neva even seen that car till now its ok but the tail lights look huge on that thing, sorry guy but this is my creation ..........plus all he got is a kit,fender flares and head and tail conversions....ish nice and clean tho *


when i first looked at them i thought they were the same headlights/tailights.. i realized i was wrong like a minute after i posted that


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*new finished pictures*

i will have the pics of the almost finished version up soon


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

wuts under the hood.... 


huh... nothing.. oman.. thats just rice 


sorry.....you should own a honduh

should have left it how it was in the first pic..


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*under hood*

soon to be a sr20det the bluebird

hondas suck


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

what company makes that spoiler and where did you get it?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*spoiler*

i dont have it no more but its jus a regular mid wing spoiler w/led i think it was erebuni


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

i used to have a spoiler like that on my car. it came off a 90-93 accord. the accord and sentra have same width trunks. hey diversity, if you are putting a wide body kit on your car, you think 17 inch rims would be big enough? 18s would look better...


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*mid wing*

in fact i sold the wing to my boy with a 92 accord and my 17's sometimes hit the inner wheel weld , i jus have to get some offset rims so they stick out to match the widebody


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: exhaust*



div3r5ity said:


> *fully functional of course *


its fully functional for making your exhaust flow worse. rather than the exhaust going straight out through one tube like this:
--------------------
it has to go in a straight line still at first, but then it goes off in a little v thingy, which slows it down, and the same amount of exhaust is still coming out, but now through 2 dual tipped mufflers, wheras even one dual tipped muffler isnt even functional on our little 4 cylinders. 

fully functional my ass.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*exhaust*

well they r functional and my top end pulls more with dual exhaust but low end sucks i did it for looks but they r functional and thats what the dude asked ...sawrry hater


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope you don't mind me asking this question, however, i had gotten a JSP Mini wing (4-5" tall) and still not painted however compared to the wing you had on your old style is much better. I was woundering if you knew where i could pick up one like that... i know you said it probably came off a honda accord but i'm hopping maybe you know a website or a name of the manufacture. If not its cool, i'll just get my JSP wing finally painted along with my skyline grill syndicate made but i still haven't put on


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*mid wing*

mine was a jsp mid wing mini scorpion for a 92 sentra,the trick i did was i pulled the wing back so the led was even wid my back bumper of my kit


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*RIMS RIMS RIMS*

does anybody know where i can get rims that r offset for my widebody?the rims i got now sit inside and i need rims that will stick out as far as the widebody


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

mmmmmmm, lots and lots of Bondo. 

jr


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

bondo and fiberglass hehehehe


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: under hood*



div3r5ity said:


> *soon to be a sr20det the bluebird
> 
> hondas suck *


Hope you get the transmission changed out!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*tranny*

nah we gonna keep it automatic


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well i'm not a big fan of the b13 although all nissans are nice, but this one is really hot, i definately have to show some respect to the time and money you've put in, money wise what do you think you have into all this?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*money?*

when it was bluish i prob put 1000 cuz sponsors paid for the rest but to what we r doing now prob like 2-3 g's but once again im getting sponsored for most of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

OMFG, all i have to say is WOW, good job shit looks fresH!.. what colour is that purple


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*color*

it was supersonic blue but its soon to b s2000 yellow


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, when are you gonna be done? any more current pics?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I like that colour (notice the U.. :-D) It goes good, i am about to let it all hang out on my Sentra, its going to be Midnight White... its a hott new color out... soon but till then i'll just drool at ur car :-D and post more pics!! MmMMM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think you should keep your car supersonic blue rather than s2000 yellow. the blue just has such a nice look.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

On the 6th photo it shows your hood with a hood scoop. Did that hood come off a another car? If so did you have to modify it much to make it fit? 

__________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*subaru hood*

its a nissan hood , i had to buy a subaru hood wrx hood den buy the scoops den cut out my nissan hood and cut out indentions of wrx hood and mold it on...actually my sponsors did it so i dunno how much it costs but they told me if i was to ever sell it ,sell it for like 1000-1500 cuz no other nissan should have it


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*pic pic pic*

i should be going to the shop to get more pics, i really want the s2000 yellow cuz alot of peeps down here in va got that blue . the car should be done soon , they r jus working on the door widebody and getting the doors to come up like a lamborghini.....


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

dude this isn't my car and it's exciting for me


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

ur telling me , i havent driven it in 8 months , when u i get it back im goin everywhere


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Burnedout92se said:


> *I like that colour (notice the U.. :-D) It goes good, i am about to let it all hang out on my Sentra, its going to be Midnight White... its a hott new color out... soon but till then i'll just drool at ur car :-D and post more pics!! MmMMM *


Whats this about a new white color--Ive been so stressed about getting the right white done on my ride..... Tell me more  

But anyway div GOOD LUCK on your 13 man U got us all waiting in anticipation......


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

*....drool...*

that is the phatest interior i think ive ever seen in my life. how much does it cost u to get that shit installed?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*interior*

installed? all i did was take of the dash or whateva and sand,primer and paint it....cost meeh like 30 dollars for materials from an automotive store.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*wow*

it looks great, my bro is painting his prelude baby blue soon. i gotta tell him to do the same. nice ride again man


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*R33 Skyline Taillights*

Diversity: how much trouble did you have getting those R33 Skyline Taillights on there, do they fit on there stock, or do you have to do some major modifying? Where did you get those taillight cover on the original taillights, please tell me where u got em or name a price! 
Thanks a lot


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*R33 Skyline Taillights*

Diversity: how much trouble did you have getting those R33 Skyline Taillights on there, do they fit on there stock, or do you have to do some major modifying? Where did you get those taillight cover on the original taillights, please tell me where u got em or name a price! 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so when are we gonna see some more up-to-date pix? Is it almost complete?


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*???????*

Sentraracer- the r33s need modifying,either cut into ur trunk or widen out the car, the r32 4dr style will be easier,as for the tail light covers on the stock tail lights , they arent i painted over them.....

ga16de-yeah car is almost done,jus waitin for side skirts and rear bumper,and we are having a problem gettin the doors to come up so we might scratch dat and have to do it at a lata time cuz need more time but we r looking at november for the release....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

deffinently down with the sickness. i am going thfough the same process on my 4 door b13. i am just starting on it though. i have a pic of it now at http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nice car!!!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

thanks i am not sure what to do next i now need an intake and header.i sold mine to help out with buying all the material i need to do the interior


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

PLEASE tell me thats NOT a type-s badge on your upper right trunk!

Its too sweet of a machine to be a acura/honda


if it is, GET IT OFF


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*Badge*

If u payed attention to minor details , u would have read at the top of the first page , that is how the car looked 2 years ago i dont have the badges on now , but it wasnt from an acura/honda, its meant to stand for
prototype subaru/skyline/sentra


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

it doesnt matter what emblem it has on it noone can tell what the hell it is anyway. div3r5ity get with on the wide body i have a few questions to ask. e-mail me if you would


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*widebody*

go ahead and pm meeh unless u jus wanna post ur questions


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*pic*



> i promise ill put up a pic.....


So much for promises, what has this world come to, the guy has not even been on since October 15th. HAHA


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*oh no*

oh im still here !! the car is not done yet but its gettin there ; i have some more pics but jus havent been able to post them yet.

i keep my promises


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

i like the car i'm happy to c that u didnt go with an ugly rear wing like the other guys. the only thing that i dont like is the interior color...the yellow and blue is alittle much.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

thanks for the compliment but the interior has been changed if u look on the caption on the top , thats how it looked like 1 1/2 years ago


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

did u do the work u'rself ?.....what color do u have the interior now?....some nice blue accents on the seats and stearing wheel and door panels wolud set the car off ...not too much though im in the process of getting that done ....i'll have the exterior completely blACKED OUT EXEPT FOR THE RIMS AND THE INTERIOR WILL BE BLACK AND ROYAL BLUE ...NOT TOO MUCH BLUE THOUGH ..I'TL MAKE IT UGLY....TAKE CARE AND LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES AIGHT!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

everything is stripped right now cuz we working on the conversion as u can see on the pictures ..........


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*new picssssssssss*

have updated pics posts probably tomo or tuesday


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: new picssssssssss*



div3r5ity said:


> *have updated pics posts probably tomo or tuesday *


Cool man, make a new thread for them, this one is gettin too big


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Cant wait to see what it looks like now.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey what did you do with your old Tail-Lights?? Ill buy em


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

whoa...you're gonna need a DET to haul all that bondo around  

And also, if you dont already have a 2.0, you wont be able to use your auto tranny. you will need to get a new tranny for the SR20.


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

nah ish coo imma stick wid my z3's but good lookin out tho plus we already fitted the head lights into the car so it would be too much work to get it out- diverse 

speak a normal language man you sound like a freakin moron!!! also if i saw your car i would of straight kicked it in and dented a lot of crap!!!!! you spent ALOT of money well actually your so called sponser LOL not to many sponser would have sponsered your car i know i wouldn't have it's TOTALLY ricer man  oh I lived in VA Beach off of 80th street your lucky i'm not there now......i would of jonesed on your car you ghetto thug you pshhttt.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

just curious.. hows it going along?

Have any updated pics on the work??
I just can't imagine how it would possibly look, but I assume, after it's done, Ill be seeing it in "SuperStreet" magazine or "Sport Car Compact"

But anywho... working out ok?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i agree, its original, I keep mine sleeper, good luck, props for the interior, that is some serious $$


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*pictures*

i gave the updated pics to 1CLNB14 

he has posted it yet but they are from december and i havent seen it since.........they told meeh it should be done by march.......im figuring april ........


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

div3r5ity said:


> *bondo and fiberglass hehehehe *


oh man juz be careful driving with that thing. hope it won't crack or nuttin. good luck.

Ben


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Updated Pics? Where are you ole updated pics?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Very Nice interior but i dunno with the exterior.Unique coz it resembles a mini skyline but it just doesnt fit


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

where did u get ur gril and did clip onto existing clipz


----------

